# Magic Marker 2018



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jan 25, 2018)

We are back.

We are expecting 10 foals this year.

We bred 9 for April-May but did some trading with a couple mini friends.

We traded/sold our bay pinto 2017 colt, our palomino pinto colt, the buckskin mare, a black pinto filly, and a cremello Buckeroo daughter. In exchange, we picked up a LP/LP app colt, a dun appy mare (bred to a HZ black appy stallion), a grullo mare, and a black appy filly.

The dun appy mare is Patty Cake Sassafras. She is bred to AF Blackhawk. We know she has foaled before but don't know her foaling history. She is a shy mare but does come up to you. Fairly easy to catch. She will be 300 days on Jan 31, 330 days on March 2. She is not very big but did see the foal moving yesterday and this am. She is in a stall at night, out during the day.

We are expecting some cold weather in about a week so have it planned to move her in the kitchen (yes the kitchen) if weather doesn't improve when she gets close.

She has not really started a bag but can't go by that; since we know nothing olabout her.

Here is a picture broadside and from behind. The milk bar picture is not good. She is very wooly and was not excited about the clippers

The remaining mares will be shown when they get to 300 days


----------



## Miniv (Jan 27, 2018)

Yep, she looks pregnant with that lopsided look. <smile> I'd try to get some info on her, if possible.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jan 27, 2018)

We have several pictures of her pervious foals.

The person who owned her had stopped breeding several years ago, but occasionally the stallion got out and bred the mares. She did not keep any records. We have asked.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 30, 2018)

All the best for your 2018 line up MMM


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 20, 2018)

We had a mare that was only 275 days abort a dunskin pinto colt early this am.

She was acting colicky last night so brought her into the barn. Checked on her later and she seemed more relaxed and had passed some poop. Went out this am to her standing over her aborted colt still in sac. Umbilical cord broke at the placenta and she had not passed it. Gave her some oxytocin and she is starting to pass the placenta now.

Otherwise seems fine. Will keep an eye on her for a day or two, than turn her out with the nonpregnant horses.

Now awaiting 9 babies.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry to hear MMM.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 21, 2018)

Well it took her until the middlebof the night to pass the placenta. It was starting to stink.

Vet has us giving oxytocin to help clean her out and penicillin for four days.

She is almost back to normal. Not eating as much as usual but since she is a tad overweight, not worried.

Weather is crappy (poured rain lastnight and now freezing rain to night) so she is in a stall in the barn.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 21, 2018)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you, nine more to go!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm very sorry you lost your foal and glad to see your mare's on an antibiotic. Hope to see happy news with the others.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 22, 2018)

Very sorry for both your mare and you..... Hope she hasn't grieved too much.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 22, 2018)

When I moved her from the stall she delivered to a drier one, she could care less.

She was still having issues with the placenta. The only time she got excited was when the other broodmares in the dry lot started calling. I think she had time to know that the baby was not alive.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 26, 2018)

Well, we sadly lost another foal. A black frame filly out of a black LP/lp splash mare and by our tiny frame sabino stallion.

Foal was only 268 days. Placenta was half way delivered when I looked out to mare pen. Got dressed and shoes on. When we got her in the barn, realized she had not delivered foal. Got her some oxytocin and tried to get hand in. Couldn't get more than three fingers. Called vet office and was waiting for vet to call back. Decided to try again and was able to feel foal. Went for the head, down between front legs. Was able to get a grip on mouth and pull head up to cervix. Went looking for legs but she was pushing head through and could not get front legs. Finally just gripped head and helped her deliver the rest of the foal. Rest of placenta passed about five minutes later.

Called vet back. Have to give her oxytocin and penicillin for five days.

Left her with baby for a little while. She was licking it. Later let her out with the first pen of broodmares. She started eating.

Down to eight mares still to go. Hopefully have better luck.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Feb 26, 2018)

So sorry



.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 26, 2018)

Sorry that this is not a good start to the foaling season for you.

Best wishes for the rest of your mares .


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 1, 2018)

so very sorry


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 10, 2018)

Finally have a start to her bag.

She has been V'd most of the day, very relaxed tail, and was really rubbing her butt this morning.First picture is today and second picture is yesterday. Does have edema in front of bag.

She is 338 days today.

I will get pictures of the next four mares tomorrow. Two were 300 days on the 8th, one one on the 11th, and the fourth on the 16th.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 11, 2018)

Sounds like it's getting close! fingers crossed for a smooth delivery and healthy foal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 13, 2018)

How are your mares coming along MMM ?


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 13, 2018)

I will try to get pictures tomorrow. First it was cloudy and windy. Today was sunny but breezy. Tomorrow is going to be warmer and not as breezy.

All the mares are starting to bag up.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 14, 2018)

First is Sassy. She is a dun appaloosa (LP/lp) bred to a HZ black appaloosa (LP/lp) stallion, AF Blackhawk. She is 341 days today.

Baby is less active. She, at times, is v'd than not. She has been rubbing her butt more often. As of this morning, her vulva is more elongated and slightly swollen. Her butt muscles are relaxed. You can lift her tail with no resistance. She needs to fill a little more in the milk bar area.

She is shy but will let you come up to her. She hates you touching her belly and bag area. I have been working with her and she is getting better. She has foaled before. She has had several foals by the same stallion.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 14, 2018)

Second mare up is Rain. She had the silver dapple filly last year. She is bred to our 28" smoky black LWO+ stallion Magic Mans Top Ticket.

She is 305 days today. She is starting to get a bag. She foaled last year around 330 days. Looking forward to this baby.

We already lost a Ticket baby and Rain is one of the two remaining mares bred to Ticket.

He has produced 100% fillies and they have been tiny and refined.

Second mare up is Rain. She had the silver dapple filly last year. She is bred to our 28" smoky black LWO+ stallion Magic Mans Top Ticket.

She is 305 days today. She is starting to get a bag. She foaled last year around 330 days. Looking forward to this baby.

We already lost a Ticket baby and Rain is one of the two remaining mares bred to Ticket.

He has produced 100% fillies and they have been tiny and refined.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 14, 2018)

Third mare is also 305 days today.

Her name is Puzzle ( she is a Iniki daughter). She is HZ tobiano and LWO+. She has doubled up ob her bag in the last two days.

She last lost her first two babies. First one was do to her getting a viral infection that almost killed her. She pulled through but lost her baby. Second baby was aborted due to her contracting Lepto.

We have talked to pervious owners vet and our vet. She was declared broodmare sound and should have no problems. She is bred to LK Buckeroo Zipit, a perlino Buckeroo son.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 14, 2018)

Fourth mare is Fabs. She had the bay pinto colt last year at 319 days (maiden). She is 302 days today and looks to be in no hurry to foal. Very little bag production. She is bred to our cremello stallion, Casper.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 14, 2018)

Fifth mare is Flutterby. She is a Pacific Moonlighting daughter. We have not tested her yet but believe she is a smoky black LWO+ sabino. She has two blue eyes.

She will be 300 days on March 16 and has a descent bag starting. She is a tad chubby and this is her first foal. She does not look pregnant but have seen foal move and kick on numerous occasions.

She is bred to Rohan, a silver smoky black (HZ silver, was not tested but believe HZ black). He has only produced black based silver babies.

The three remaining mares will not be 300 days until April 17,18, and 19. Will take pictures and starting updating you when they are 300 days.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 14, 2018)

Best of luck with all your mares. I really love Flutterbys facial markings


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 17, 2018)

I keep checking for Sassy. She's sure cooking this one.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 17, 2018)

She keeps slowwwwly filling. This baby better be a flashy spotted baby as long as she has made us wait.

The two other mares that are closest are creeping up on her. We were hoping for a St Patrick baby, but time is running out.

Her is a picture of her milk bar this morning.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2018)

Giddy Up sassy !!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 21, 2018)

Well, Sassy had a red bag and we were unable to get a black colt out in time. Then she prolapsed, so we had to euthanize her. ? RIP Sassy and baby!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 21, 2018)

ooooooooooooooooooooh I am SO Sorry! this is heart breaking, I feel so bad for you, and Sassy of course, but you this has not been a good year for you. RIP sassy and lil one. Big hugs to you MMM. Please don't let this get you down.


----------



## chandab (Mar 21, 2018)

So sorry.


----------



## Taz (Mar 21, 2018)

So so sorry


----------



## madmax (Mar 21, 2018)

Oh not

Oh no! Sooo sorry you lost them both, so sad for you. RIP


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 21, 2018)

im sooo sorry , have had that happen 3 years ago, end of breeding for me. i remember when theY took her to bury her i stood in the barn and just screamed for minutes. out of character for me i am usually the cry in corner tYpe. so unfair to such A sweet girl, this too shall pass.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 21, 2018)

Im so sorry


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks everybody. This foaling season has been rough. Still have four mares over 300 days and three that will be 300 towards the end of April.

Hopefully we start getting better results with the remaining mares.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 21, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

It must be twice as hard, loosing both mare and foal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2018)

best wishes and safe foaling vibes coming your way MMM


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 31, 2018)

Well our four mares over 300 days have decided to race to the end. They are all progressing and almost tied. Her are milk bar pictures.

Our weather has been a pain. We had three days of almost constant rain, than one sunny day. Now we are expecting rain today and possible a rain/snow mixture tomorrow. Followed by more rain.

First picture is Rain at 323 days

Second picture is Puzzle at 323 days

Third is Fab at 320 days

Fourth is Flutterby at 315 days


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks like your about to be very busy


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes and our weather is being crazy.

Yesterday was in the 30's with freezing rain. Today was a little warmer but cloudy. Tomorrow is in the 60's. Than Wednesday morning we are under a freeze warbing with temos in the 20's.

Than warms up for a couple days before another cold front that is predicting snow!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2018)

Up and down like a mares pregnancy


----------



## Taz (Apr 3, 2018)

OOOOH!! Can't wait to see what you get!

Sending happy and healthy baby and momma thoughts your way.

Good luck with the crazy weather


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 5, 2018)

your weathers crazier that ours! I'm so looking forward to seeing some healthy foals for you.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 10, 2018)

Puzzle kept waking me up between 2-7 am. She was very restless. After I went into the house I went out to the barn a couple times and nothing. At 8 am I went out to do chores and checked on her first.

She was laying sternal. Watched her for a minute and realized she was having contractions. I ran into the house and told Kari, than went back out.

Had to adjust head a little but baby popped right out. He was delivered before Kari got out.

It is a very flashy smoky black tobiano, may have LWO, colt. And his black is very black. Not the color I was figuring he would be. Dam is black HZ tobiano LWO+ and sire is a perlino.

He was up within 30 minutes and found the milk bar 30 minutes after that. He is already trying to run around his stall.

Mom was a little unsure at first but figuring it out. She lost both of her two pervious foals.

His cannons are either 6.5 or 7 inches and I think both eyes are blue.

Kari thinks his barn name should be Picasso.

Will get better pictures tomorrow. Chilly and cloudy day. Tomorrow is supposed to be close to 70.

Rain should go in the next couple days. She looks like a milk cow.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 10, 2018)

He IS flashy! I can't wait to see more pictures of him. I love blue eyes.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 10, 2018)

We were able to let out for a little while. He definitely has two blue eyes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Congratulations he was well worth the wait


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 13, 2018)

Wooo Hooooo!

We have a buckskin (probably LWO+) filly out of Rain (black) and by Magic Mans Top Ticket (smoky black LWO+ sabino). She foaled about 6:30 am.

I was guessing baby would be black, but nope.

She has a bald face, white on all four legs, and white in her tail. Not sure if she has any other white. Her cannons are 6-6.5".

Ticket has a 100% rate of tiny fillies. He did not disappoint. Still have one other mare bred to him.

Introducing MA2 Tickets Party Girl. I want to call her windy due to the high winds the last 24 hours.

Will get better pictures in a couple days. Thunderstorms today, than cooler weather over the weekend. Than back to warmer weather.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow BIG congrats!! Love them both and the colors are awesome. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 13, 2018)

Here's a couple pictures of a little break in the crazy weather for turn out. She has one ice blue eye and the other is dark blue.

Next up is Fabs. She is 333 days today. Still needs to fill the milk bar more.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2018)

Picasso is 10 days old. He is coming around to liking people. He is all boy. Loves to run and play.

Party Girl is a spunky diva. She loves to run and play. She is also a little talker.

At this time, both foals are retained.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2018)

Fabs is supposed to be the next one in line, but I think she has decided to stay pregnant indefinitely! She foaled at 319 days last year, she is at 340 days today. She is relaxed in the backend but still needs to fill some more in the milk bar.

Flutterby is at 335 day. She is a maiden, so could hold out for quite a while.

Here is a picture of milk bars. White is Fab. Other is Flutterby.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2018)

Next three up are now over 300 day, so going to add them to the line up.

First is Princess (had a silver black filly by LK Buck Magnificent). She is bred to our cremello stallion, Wisteria GMB Dreams Come True, so guaranteed palomino. She is 303 days and has really bagged up in the last week. Her bag has even filled more between this am and this afternoon. The milk bar picture is from this afternoon. She was slab sided and v'd a few day ago but wide now. She has had loose stools off and on for the last couple days. She may go be Fabs.?


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2018)

After her is Wind. She is bred to LK Buckeroo Zipit. She is 302 days and has no start to a bag.

Her and Feather are still in the dry lot. Once the weather warms up they will be brought in the barn. The two mares and their babies will be sent out to the dry lot. Just not been warm enough for the babies to stay out at night. Monday is the first night the temps are warm enough for the babies.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2018)

Last but not least is Feather. She is bred to Magic Mans Top Ticket. We can't wait for this baby. She is black tobiano splash sabino. He is smoky black sabino LWO+. She has been tested and is LWO-.

She is 301 days and has no start of a bag either.

We will be breeding later next year and only breed 8 mares. We are going to give some mares a break. Also want to foal after are bad weather. We want to foal in May and July. Spliting the two groups so there is room in the barn. Only have five stalls.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 23, 2018)

Unfortunately and sadly Fabs lost her buckskin pinto filly last night.

Still have four mares to go.

This has been a very rough year for us.


----------



## chandab (Apr 23, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2018)

I am so sorry to read about the loss of the filly. RIP little one.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2018)

I was just looking at the latest pictures of Picasso and he is really stunning. What a nice colt. The more I see him the more I like him.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 24, 2018)

I like him too. Can't wait to clip him and see whats under that thick baby fuzz! It's like a inch thick.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm so sorry you lost Fabs filly,


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 25, 2018)

In some ways it was best.

I noticed Fabs was a little underweight. We had been giving her unlimited hay, alfalfa pellets, and mare & foal.

After foaling she was more underweight than we thought. She is out in the pasture so should plump up in no time. She is on the list of not being bred this year, so has over a year to plump up for next year.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 27, 2018)

She may be one of those kind of mares who just doesn't carry well. There are some who you just can't seem to keep them in top form while they are carrying... then have to pour the feed to after birth because they drop off so much more lactating. I had one of those. Mine would be alright until she foaled then no matter what she had to eat the foal would bring her down so bad it was unreal. I always hated to see terribly skinny mares that the owners would say "the foal has her sucked down".. I never believed that --until I had one. Even though I wouldnt' have bred her again she was one of two mares I sure regret selling.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 27, 2018)

She is a young mare. This would have been her second foal. She was fine with her first foal. She is also on the bottom of the pecking order, so can get pushed around when feeding.

This winter was colder so I think that was part of the problem. She is getting the year off to just graze.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 28, 2018)

Well that explains it then if she's low on the totem and had to contend with a harsh winter. I'm sure you are right. Hey, you are to be admired for not breeding her back this year.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 28, 2018)

Thank you.

We are planning on only breeding 8 mares this year.

Three that were open this year. The two that aborted. They are in excellent health and weight.

We are repeating our cross with Puzzle and Zipit. Will be breeding a mare that is in excellent weight that we are waiting for her first foal this year. The last will be either Princess (waiting for her to foal), Feather (waiting for her to foal), or Rain (foaled the buckskin LWO+ filly).

Won't be breeding until later in the year (June-August). Spring storms making it too hard to keep babies safe and dry when we have close to foaling mares. Barn is dryest for severe weather but only have five stalls. Usually have to put someone in the walkway. Decide on the last three when we have an idea how they are weight wise when we are ready to breed. They all will be nursing a foal.

Princess is in good weight. Feather is a little under plus she never bagged up last year. Had to get things from the vet to get her in milk. Unfortunately the filly did not survive. She has not started to bag up this year, so keeping a close eye on that. Rain was in good weight but has lost some in the last week.

Getting her out to the big pasture will help her but her filly is tiny. Also have a couple butt horses, with one wanting to take the foal. She is a coming 3 year old and has never foaled. She loved last years babies and still hangs out with them.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 12, 2018)

We welcomed a refined and leggy palomino filly this morning around 7:30am. She has a star and snip; and looks to have white on all four feet.

She has 7.5" cannons.

She was a red bag but was able to break through the placenta and get her out in time.

She knew she would be a palomino. Sire cremello and dam sorrel. Kari and I figured it was a colt, so happily surprised with a filly.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 12, 2018)

We have three remaining mares to foal than will be done for 2018.

Flutterby is 357 days and just cruising along.

Wind is 324 days and is filling in the milk bar fast. Her bag has gone from barely there yesterday to 3/4 full this am.

Feather is 323 days and has filled a lot also. She is also very relaxed in the vulva area.

First picture is Flutterby's bag.Next is Winds, than Feathers.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 13, 2018)

Wind surprised us with a silver dapple colt with a blaze and at least one sock.

He is very lax in the fetlocks but should strengthen with time.

Bad news is the sire is not the stallion she was supposed to be bred to. We were breeding her to a perlino Buckeroo son. My silver smoky black stallion got under the chainlink fence and bred her once before I could catch him. He had three mares in heat and chose her. They had been bred before and produced a colt with dwarf characteristics. Looks like this colt has the same short neck.


----------



## chandab (May 13, 2018)

Naughty boy.   hopefully, this one just has a short neck, and isn't a dwarf; sometimes it's not easy to tell when so young.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 14, 2018)

He's a pretty boy. Congratulations, I love his color. Give him time to unfold maybe he just has a little shorter neck but then again you see him in person and I've found those first impressions are usually right.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear this MMM, Hope wind is doing ok


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 19, 2018)

Flutterby (smoky black sabino LWO+) foaled early this am and wowser! 

The foal is exactly what we wanted just in boy form. Sire is our dunskin pinto Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow son, Creta Hills Spirit Wildfire.

The colt is a black frame with two blue eyes and 7" cannons. Flutterby red bagged and foal had one front leg hidden. Finally found it and got the colt out. He got up pretty quickly and was very active. Flutterby had no milk so gave her some oxytocin. Between her son constantly bothering her and the shot, her milk came in about 7 am. Herhas been making up for moms slow milk flow.

Flutterby is pretty swollen and has minor tears, but should heal just fine.

Here is a couple pictures. Will get more when weather is better. A warm and sunny Saturday actually became scattered thunderstorms; some strong.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2018)

WOW !!!! Definitely my fav of your foals this year MMM , congratulations ??


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 21, 2018)

Here is Flash at two days.

He is not as active as our others at this age. I think between a rough delivery (red bag, one front leg not aligned, and having to hurry to get him out) and mom rolling and catching a front leg (slight limp) he is a little down.

Mom was cramping again yesterday afternoon and had to give her more pain meds.

Here isa couple pictures of him at two days old. Barn name Flash.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 21, 2018)

Feather is 332 days and should foal any day. She is nicely bagged up and can express some clear sticky fluid. Improvement from last year when she had to bag.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 21, 2018)

He is lovely , amazing markings !!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 22, 2018)

Poor Flash didn't look happy yesterday and during the night. Noticed he stood around with his head down. Never laid down yesterday and took a couple hours last night before he finally laid down. He was do tired he stayed down for several hours. When he finally rised, he was very wobbly.

I noticed seeing him pee bit had not seen him poop since the first day. We gave him an enema and nothing happened. Gave him another and he passed some poop with fur in it. He was blocked up from digesting his moms fur.

We are keeping an eye on him and will give further enemas as needed. Hoping he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 22, 2018)

Hope he is feeling better


----------



## Cayuse (May 23, 2018)

Hope to hear that he is the mend.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 23, 2018)

He is not running around but looked a lot better today. I think his mom also stepped on a back leg, so he is limping in the front and the back. He can now lay down and get up on his own.

He is more alert and walks around versus standing with his nose to the ground. 

Should have our last foal tonight. Maybe that will perk him up. The other three foals are buddies and out in pasture, so he is by himself right now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 24, 2018)

Great to hear and fingers crossed for a safe arrival tonight for you


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 24, 2018)

Well finally found a nice amount of foal poop. Soft with no hair. He seems more subdued today. Still nursing but standing around with his head down.

As for Feather, she held on. Her bag is huge and rock hard. Easily express sticky fluid. Keeping a close eye on her. 

She would rather be in her stall but just grazes it. The barn is warm so made her go out. This is her bag an hour ago.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 24, 2018)

Looks like its ready to pop !!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 24, 2018)

We have a colt and are done for 2018.

Sire was a 100% filly producer until tonight.

Was a text book delivery. He has 7" cannons but looks all legs. Not exactly sure of color but think black or smoky black tobiano. Will know better once dry and outside. Has one blue eye so either got LWO+ from sire or splash from dam. Will get tested.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 25, 2018)

Sadly Flutterby's colt died during the night.

Feathers baby is doing fantastic. Will get outside pictures later. Spent the morning looking for our LGD. He was acting weird lastnight and was nowhere to be found this am. Didn't come when called. He showed up from the neighbors when I was turning Flutterby out so could dispose of her colt.

We are left with two colts and two fillies. This colt does have two blue eyes. Will have to test to see if he has one or both LWO and splash.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 25, 2018)

Here are dry pictures of Patches.

We are not sure of his color.

Dam is black tobiano splash sabino

Sire is smoky black sabino LWO+

Maybe someone can give us an idea what color he is


----------



## chandab (May 25, 2018)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> Here are dry pictures of Patches.
> 
> We are not sure of his color.
> 
> ...


If both parents are black, he can only be black or red, and he's definitely not red.   Only testing will let you know if he got his sire's cream gene, making him a smoky black.  Black foals are often born a weird mousy color, and sabino if he has it can cause some weird color shifting.


----------



## Mona (May 25, 2018)

I would say silver black.  Those white eyelashes make me think silver.


----------



## chandab (May 26, 2018)

Mona said:


> I would say silver black.  Those white eyelashes make me think silver.


With those eyelashes, your probably right, Mona, but with the listed parent colors it's not possible, so did the mailman visit?

MMM didn't you say a silver stallion got in with mares while they were in heat? Looks like he got another mare before you spotted him


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 26, 2018)

I saw the silver black stallion cover Wind while I was running out there. He ran to the upper pasture before any other mares were involved.

He was not put in the yard again. Rohan is good but not that good. He can not cover two mares in a five minute time frame. I saw him go under and I ran out. By the time I made it through the gate he was covering Wind. Since I was coming after him he ran up to the top part of pasture. I cornered him their and led him out.

Feathers dam is silver bay but Feather did not get the silver. Ticket does not carry silver either.


----------



## chandab (May 26, 2018)

Silver can't "skip" with black, so if mare is just plain black, she doesn't have silver; and if sire is plain black he can't carry silver, so foal shouldn't look/be silver, but those white eyelashes scream silver (and without white around the eyes, it shouldn't be pinto pattern causing it either).   Not sure what to tell you on this one.


----------



## Cayuse (May 26, 2018)

On my screen he ALMOST looks dun.  I bet it is just my screen though.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 26, 2018)

He has no dorsal strip and neither parent has dun.

The mousey color looks like he will be black but both eyelashes are white.


----------



## Mona (May 26, 2018)

Can you please post pics of dam and sire?


----------



## Mona (May 26, 2018)

From what I can see in the pic of the foal nursing, mom looks pinto.  Has she been tested for silver?  Maybe she carries??


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 26, 2018)

Dam is a black tobiano splash sabino. Her dam was a silver bay but she is a true black.

Sire is a smoky black sabino frame. Neither parent carries silver.

I can get you pictures of sire and dam tomorrow.


----------



## Mona (May 27, 2018)

Have you had both parents tested for silver? Anxious to see pics.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 27, 2018)

We have three silver black horses and this colts sire and dam don't look like them at all.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 27, 2018)

MA2 Fancy Feather (black/white sabino pinto, LWO-)

Sire: Dagnillos Zorro (black/white pinto)

Dam: Mini Bucks Fancy Freckles (Silver bay pinto)


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 27, 2018)

Magic Mans Top Ticket (Smoky Black/White Sabino LWO+)

Sire: Magic Man of LTDS (Black/White LWO+)

Dam: Santanas Premium Lace (Dun -- probably dunskin as Ticket has a cream gene)


----------



## Mona (May 27, 2018)

I am guessing the stallion is likely carrying silver??  I found a photo of him on LTD's site and he looks to have a light colored mane and tail in that too. If he had no silver, he would have looked black I think. 

http://ltdmini.com/minimarespremiumlace.html


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 27, 2018)

He does not look true black because he is a smoky black. They fade to brown. He also is sabino.

His dam and sire do not carry silver. 

Now the babies coat is a tan color; almost looking dun. His mane is the same color.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 27, 2018)

I'll read all the posts tomorrow so may have missed something pertinent if so I apologize...but I'm thinking like Mona that there's some silver there ...the eyelashes _AND _the striped hooves unless you got some appaloosa in there those are silver characteristics.

edited to say I love him and his color!


----------



## chandab (May 27, 2018)

Both parents look black, black does not carry silver, it expresses silver; so they don't have silver and can't pass silver.    The white eyelashes say silver is likely on the foal, but that's impossible from the given parents, so he's either the strangest black foal ever, or his daddy was a silver "mailman".


----------



## Mona (May 28, 2018)

chandab said:


> Both parents look black, black does not carry silver, it expresses silver; so they don't have silver and can't pass silver.    The white eyelashes say silver is likely on the foal, but that's impossible from the given parents, so he's either the strangest black foal ever, or his daddy was a silver "mailman".


The dam of the the stallion shown here had a silver bay (I believe it was) parent.  Silver presents like other things, where it can show more or less on any given animal.  That was why I asked if they had been color tested. When you look at the stud as a foal, the mane and tail are very light colored.  If not silver, the only color I would say this foal here would be, is smokey black. Maybe the "smokey" is lightening the color of mane and tail at birth and progressively gets darker with age.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 28, 2018)

this is your new foals dam right, Feather? --> MA2 Fancy Feathe﻿r﻿﻿ (black/white sabino pinto, LWO-) 
I would venture a guess she has the silver dilution like her dam -so that's where it would have come in if your foal is. It only takes one parent to pass it on.
As far as Feathers sire, I know Zorro sired several silver foals so he may have passed on the dilution as well (although that could have come from the mares he was bred to).

If the foal's sire and/or dam were tested for silver and both came back negative (not doubting you at all just observing and learning) I would always wonder if the results were correct by looking at these horses' pedigrees and their progeny. Regardless, the foal is gorgeous with such a unique color.
My first thought looking at your photos was bay or dun, the darker ear tips suggest bay. Second thought was dilute since he's expressing the two silver characteristics, I can't tell if he has any mottling

I guess if he's kept or sold as stallion material then testing would be in order IF a person had to know before breeding. The only thing we really _have _to know is LWO results _and_ if silvers involved ASD but breeding for color some want to know all the other up front too.

I remember years ago (may take me a while to remember the breeder) a mare being lab tested silver-buckskin-dun and the beautiful shade of brown she was!  That's when I got so interested in the minis color genetics. It may interesting watching this one mature.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2018)

Really sorry to hear of another passing MMM,  I really hope 2019 is better for you. Congrats on the last arrival. Hope this means you will get back to normal sleeping now, cheers


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 28, 2018)

Already catching up on my sleep.

Hoping next year is better also. We are only breeding six mares.

Rebreeding Puzzle (black HZ frame) for a repeat breeding to Zipit ( perlino)

Breeding Flutterby (smoky black sabino frame)(lost the frame colt) to Zipit

Breeding Mysti (black splash appy) (aborted filly by Ticket) to Ticket (smoky blk sabino frame)

Breeding Suzie (grullo-half sister to dun appy we lost) to Rohan (silver smoky blk HZ silver and black)

Breeding Gidget (palomino sabino pinto) to Ticket - she had a palomino pinto colt 2017

Breeding Blondie (palomino) to Zipit - she had a bay pinto turning grey filly 2017


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 3, 2018)

We have changed Feathers colts name from Patches to Flash. He is almost two weeks old. Had his feet rasped and got to go out to the big pasture with the other babies.

Here are some pictures of him today.

We also will not be breeding Puzzle and Flutterby this year. Puzzle has not come into heat and we need to breed the last three mares soon. Flutterby is still healing from her delivery. Want her to be completely healed before breeding again.

We are going to breed Wind (lost her colt at 1 day) and Fabs (redbag).

Both were thin at delivery but the pasture has done wonders. They are fattening up fantastically.

Wind will be bred to Zipit (who she was supposed to be bred to before Rohans escape) and Fabs will be bred to Ticket.


----------



## HucklberryHollow (Jun 3, 2018)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> We were able to let out for a little while. He definitely has two blue eyes.
> 
> View attachment 36629
> 
> ...


They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Aug 12, 2018)

All four babies are growing. Need to take pictures and post.

Piccaso and Party Girl have been weaned. Both moms were losing weight. We have sold Party Girl and her half sister Reba (3 yr old sorrel pinto) to a older couple. They leave next month. They also had us breed Reba for an extra fee.

Melody and Flash are still with their dams until next month. Melody is still very pale colored. Can't see her palomino under her baby fur. She cN only be a palomino (sire cremello and dam sorrel). Flash is a busy body. Loves to get in your space and nibble. He looks like he will be a brown buckskin like his sire. His eyelashes have turned tan so no silver.

We have bred 6 mares for next year.

Gidget (palomino sabino tobiano), Fabs (bay tobiano splash), and Mysti (black splash LP/lp) have been bred to Ticket (buckskin LWO+).

Flutterby (smoky black sabino LWO+) has been bred to Zipit (perlino).

Blondie (palomino) has been bred to Casper (cremello).

Suzie (grullo) has been bred to Rohan (silver smoky black HZ black and silver).

The four mares (Puzzle, Feather, Rain, and Princess) that had babies at their side this year, Wind (lost her foal at two days), and Miata (bay maiden) will be breed next year.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 12, 2018)

thanks for the update MMM, looking forward to seeing some pics


----------

